# Izzy's new brother....



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Just wanted to let my forum friends know that "Doc" will be coming to his new home at the end of the year. He was born Oct. 12 along with 6 brothers and sisters. I'm so excited, but nervous at the same time. Right now, Izzy sleeps a lot...her life will be changing big time in another week or so. I've known for a little while, but couldn't keep the secret any longer! I hope this picture works...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats!!! He's so handsome!! 

Ryan


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Doc is really cute! How exciting for you!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!!! Congratulations!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very adorable, congratulations. Finally a person who doesn't keep secrets.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Judy A said:


> Just wanted to let my forum friends know that "Doc" will be coming to his new home at the end of the year. He was born Oct. 12 along with 6 brothers and sisters. I'm so excited, but nervous at the same time. Right now, Izzy sleeps a lot...her life will be changing big time in another week or so. I've known for a little while, *but couldn't keep the secret* any longer! I hope this picture works...


I wonder if Kimberly knew?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Congrats. Doc is adorable. he and Izzy are going to look like twins


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats. I thought it was a baby picture of Izzy at first.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, Judy, he is just adorable. You are getting him at a great age, too.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Little white boots....how cuuuuuute!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my, is he Doc cute or what??? How adorable! I can't wait to hear how Izzy will react and see many pictures. Thank you for not making a big torturing secret out of your new puppet, it's so refreshing, LOL.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, I thought if I said I knew a secret that everyone would guess it was about me since I don't "know" anyone on the forum!! Yes, right now, Doc looks just like Izzy...I'm thinking I must be stuck in some kind of rut on Hav colors! LOL! He will be bigger than Izzy, so I don't think we'll get them mixed up. Thanks for all the nice comments...It's hard to pick a puppy without actually seeing them...but I've lucked out before, so I'm hopeful this time too! Doc's breeder is just wonderful and I'm having fun getting to know her by chatting every day and she has a webcam on the puppies, so I can watch them. I finally did all the research everyone advises and Doc comes from a great breeder!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What no secret? I love you and Doc for being so open in your relationship! And he is a cutie. Congrats to you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Doc is so cute!!!! I am so excited for you and can't wait to see more photos!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug::clap2: Congrats Judy! I'm so happy for you! Izzy will be thrilled....Congrats again!:clap2::hug:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats on your new puppy!
And yes...thanks for not doing the secret thing..that drives me nuts!:suspicious:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Doc is adorable! How exciting for both you and Lizzie! Congrats on the new addition to the family.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Judy,

Congratulations, Doc is absolutely adorable. I know Izzy is going to love having a baby brother.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Congratulations on your new family member, what a cutiepatootie!. It's really remarkable how similar they look. Right down to the boots. 

Did "Doc" have six brothers by any chance?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Awwww Judy....congrats! Doc is adorable!! I just love these Christmas pups!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

he is such a cutie pie!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Judy, I'm so happy for you! Doc is so darling and he and Izzy will be so cute together. I can't wait to see them together. Doc is one of the seven dwarfs ~ he's my favorite!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Judy,

He's PRECIOUS! Oh, Doc and Izzy will make a great pair  Congratulations on your new furbaby! And THANK YOU for not doing the "secret" stuff! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

You guessed it Libby....he was one of the seven dwarfs! There were four girls and 3 boys. I wanted a girl, but unfortunately, two of the girls were short hairs. The breeder was really disappointed because she new I wanted a girl and two of the SH were girls. She kept one of the other girls and another couple got to take the one I wanted. So, I could have waited for another litter, but I've read where it's better to bring in the opposite sex, so decided to go ahead with a boy. I had to pick from Happy, Dopey, and Doc...it was a extremely difficult decision, especially doing it by pictures and the breeders descriptions. She said they were so much a like in temperment. She thought Dopey had much more energy, maybe too much for our household...he was brown with the most adorable face...and would probably lighten a lot. Happy was a black and white party..also adorable, but I didn't want that much white, so I finally decided on Doc. I wasn't trying to get a copy of Izzy, but that's how it worked out. The breeder was very patient with me! She's from MN, so I have a 6.5 hour drive to make next week and I'm staying with her overnight to get to know her and her dogs. I'm really excited! I hope that with all the testing that she does, that Doc is as healthy as Izzy who hasn't had all that testing. I've been lucky so far with her, but I feel so much better about my choice of breeders this time. I hope to have more pictures soon....oh, and I'll probably keep the name Doc because I can't come up with anything I like better! I didn't change Izzy's name either....I must have a some deficiency in the naming department...my son is a JR!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Judy - how cute! What a great holiday gift!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*He's precious*

Congrats!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Judy,
> 
> He's PRECIOUS! Oh, Doc and Izzy will make a great pair  Congratulations on your new furbaby! *And THANK YOU for not doing the "secret" stuff! :kiss:*
> 
> Kara


I agree. :clap2::clap2::yo::rockon:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, everybody. My breeder is a member but doesn't really use the forum. She's Jeanne Lundeen from Briarpatch....check her website and see all the cuties! She says the shorthairs are really precious....if you didn't like to mess with long hair, that may be the way to go!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats. He is adorable. Thank you for not torturing us with secrets!:biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

So cute! Doc and Izzy will be bookends!LOL
I love the black & white Irish pied coloring with eyebrows. 
Good luck!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Soooooo cute!! congrats!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I just read more of this thread. When I bought my second, I was in the same situation as you. I wanted a girl but the breeder only had girls. I was so against getting a boy, but eventually decided to go for the boy. I have to tell you, I was pleasantly surprised and would only get boys from now on. My third one is a boy. My boys are much more loving and watch my every move. They ate the first to greet me when I come home and the first to wake me up in the morning. I think you will really enjoy having a boy!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww! Doc is adorable. I'm so happy for you, Judy. Looks like 2008 is starting out well for you! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too always wanted girls, but when I went for the third, my breeder recommended a boy - and I think I will always get boys from now on!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Judy I think you did very well ~ Doc is so darling and that is what I want to is a boy. I have heard the same about boys being so sweet and cuddly. You also did well on breeders choice ~ Kimberly has your breeder on her website to contact if she doesn't have puppies then go to your breeder. It's a long drive but so worth it and even more so that your breeder is having you spend the night to get to know the dogs and family ~ that sure is a plus! I am so happy for you and excited for you too!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> I wonder if Kimberly knew?


Too funny, Sally. That was my exact first thought! We're terrible. Poor Kimberly.

Congratulations on Doc. He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Judy,

How exciting for you. I can't wait to see photos of doc when he gets home. How lucky you were to be able to see him on a web cam. It would be great if all the breeders had it. What am I saying, we should all have them. Then we could endlessly entertain each other.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That's a thought, Geri....I can't get much done now, but watching EVERYONES Hav's would really keep me glued to the computer!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Judy,

If I go to your breeder's site can I see your baby in action?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

no, you have to be invited to view the cam


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations Judy - he is simply adorable! How exciting!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! It is so enjoyable to have 2! You are going to have a lot of fun watching their antics! Good luck with the new furbaby!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Judy A said:


> Thanks, everybody. My breeder is a member but doesn't really use the forum. She's Jeanne Lundeen from Briarpatch....check her website and see all the cuties! She says the shorthairs are really precious....if you didn't like to mess with long hair, that may be the way to go!!!


Judy,
Congrats on your new puppy. Jeanne is a WONDERFUL person/breeder. You did good!! <grin>


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Judy... 

Congratulations! Doc is just adorable..I can't wait to see more photos!:whoo:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Doc is such a doll baby! I love those eye brows!  I love the name Doc too...so cute. Why mess with a good name if it fits. I like the name Izzy too. I don't think I would have changed them either. Congratulations on your new puppy!!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I think his AKC name is going to be Briarpatch Doc's the One....we were supposed to stay with in a Disney theme if possible for the AKC name....I guess I did, but nobody will know it if they don't who we are talking about. Jeanne said that was Ok, she'll know! So, I'll have Izzy Mae's Delightfully Mine and Briarpatch Doc's the One...they shouldn't have any complex about whether I wanted them or not!!!!

And thanks for the vote of confidence for my breeder. We are looking forward to a night of puppy kisses and wine!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh cute! I didn't even realize that Doc was one of Jeanne's until Lisa asked the question about the other littermates. Good catch, Lisa!

I am so glad to see one from that litter coming here! That's great!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new fur baby - he is precious!


----------



## jlundeen (Jan 17, 2007)

*Doc*

Hi everyone,

Well, I kept thinking I was hearing voices all day...and now I know why...Judy said you guys think Doc is so cute...well, I have to say, YES HE IS! And he's such a sweetie...

Judy, I can't wait to finally meet you in person - we've been having early morning Yahoo IM chats, and I'm looking forward to your visit!

I joined this forum about year ago, but have never really used it...if I can figure out how to insert a photo I'll send a new one of the little guy. 

Anyway, not sure how often I'll be on...lots to do...one baby went home yesterday, but we still have 6 here...and of course the adults...it's a busy household!

Jeanne


----------



## jlundeen (Jan 17, 2007)

*photo*

Well, I guess I did figure it out after all...

The photo is of the little girl I'm keeping (Grumpy - gotta come up with a better name!) on the left, and Doc on the right....there's part of another pup - Dopey - behind Grumpy - she really isn't that long...LOL

Jeanne


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jeanne,

Nice to see you here. We *love* your beautiful puppies. I have to admit, I went to your site after Judy told us about Doc and I fell in love with Grumpy. I can see why you're keeping her, but the first thought I had when I saw her sweet face was, she's no Grumpy. Snow White, maybe.  She's a real beauty. I know Judy is in for an exciting time with her babies as they fall in love with each other.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations Judy, Doc is adorable! What an exciting time for you! 
-Diana


----------



## jlundeen (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks, Geri...

We named her Grumpy just because when she was born (she was 2nd) she started squeaking, and didn't stop until the entire rest of the litter was born...once she was safe with her mommy and all her siblings, she started nursing and went to sleep...

It was hard naming darling, sweet puppies Grumpy and Dopey...so I picked the ones that were a different color, and were very pretty, and did it that way...after all, what is the 7 dwarfs without Grumpy and Dopey????

Jeanne


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jeanne,

It's nice to meet you.  Thanks for posting the pictures, Doc is such an adorable boy and your little Grumpy is just gorgeous.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jeanne, It's nice to see another breeder chiming in here. We love puppy pics and all the great advice good breeders can give. 
Watch out for Lina and Amanda and Julia though. They are puppy snatchers.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jeanne,

Good thinking. I meant to tell you, I think dopey is a beauty too. What a cute litter. I don't know how you part with them. I don't think I could do what you do because I'd wind up on network television as one of those wackos with dogs everywhere.

I once saved a wonderful dog who, unbeknownst to me at the time, was pregnant. When she had her litter, I found homes for all but two of them (which I kept). With each one that I delivered to it's new family I cried. I felt like part of my heart went with them. So hard to part with them.


----------



## jlundeen (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the nice welcome, everyone...having a litter is a truly bittersweet experience...as any breeder can tell you...you plan, you research, you talk, you do all the health testing, you talk some more, and finally you decide on just the right boy for your "perfect" girl. Then you bite your nails wondering "is she - isn't she" until it's time for the ultrasound to confirm pregnancy. Then it's "wait time". Those babies won't come until they are ready! You wait and watch ...and towards the end, you hover..."is she starting?" Then you spend the next day or so apologizing to her as she progresses towards the miracle of birth..."I'm so sorry I put you through this!!!" 

Then, one by one, contraction by contraction, the babies arrive. You pray everything will go right...I've been lucky so far and not lost any babies, or moms....but I do know breeders who have. It's SO sad. 

After everyone is here, the mess is cleaned up, everyone is tucked safely in for a rest - well for me...that's when I just lose it. I cry, I pray, I laugh...the whole range of emotions. 

The babies start out like little sausages...no personality, all they do is sleep and eat. Mom attends to all their needs. "I won't get so attached to this litter" I tell myself...ha...get real...like that could ever happen. 

Slowly, eyes and ears open, they take their first trembling steps, and start to notice the world around them...it seems like they go from lumps to little dogs in a flash, and somewhere in there, you find that you have fallen in love with every single one! 

The hardest thing to do is to watch them go home with their new families. But, if I have done my job, I know in my heart that they will be loved and treasrued...who could ask for more than that?

Anyway...Merry Christmas to everyone...Happy Holidays...Happy New Year!! 

Hope to talk more with you when things settle down a bit!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to have you posting, Jeanne! What a beautiful litter you have, there! Hope to hear more from you once the hecticness settles down for you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeanne, good to see you here. I love your essay on the range of emotions through the experience. So true!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Jeanne so nice to meet you! I have watched your babies grow ever since your first post of pictures and all seven are so darling! When I saw the name "Doc" I knew he was one of yours. Thank you for posting all the accounts of planning for puppies, up to the arrival and the raising of puppies. It is nice to hear from all of you breeders here on the forum as most of us are not breeders and want to know what it is like and wonder how our little darlings were raised. I'm sure you will miss your babies, but know they will be loved and charished as you have done. Thanks and hope to see you around!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Judy, are you going to be showing Doc in conformation? Well it looks like you have a week before you get him and it'll be exciting to see the big welcome home!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Judy, well, I don't know HOW I missed this post, except to say I had surgery and was on some heavy duty narcotics when you first posted this thread!! I am so happy for you. Doc is simply adorable, soooo cute!! He sounds like he has a wonderful temperament too!

I don't really buy that males are more loving; in my case Tessa couldn't possibly be more loving and affectionate, she's a total lovebug. However, when we are ready to add a new puppy, I will get a male too but only because I too heard that if you have a female, it's better to get a male. I'll be interested in hearing about your family dynamics; I'm sure they'll be the best of friends!

I'll look forward to the homecoming and LOTS of pics!!

Jeanne, that was just beautiful! Your post about conception to birth, to sending them to their forever home brought tears to my eyes. Judy is lucky to have one of your pups!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Judy A said:


> Just wanted to let my forum friends know that "Doc" will be coming to his new home at the end of the year.QUOTE]
> 
> Oh how neat. Is he from the 7 dwards litter?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Judy A said:


> And thanks for the vote of confidence for my breeder. We are looking forward to a night of puppy kisses and wine!!


Jeanne is a wonderful breeder. Congratulations on getting a puppy from her!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

jlundeen said:


> Thanks for the nice welcome, everyone...having a litter is a truly bittersweet experience...as any breeder can tell you...you plan, you research, you talk, you do all the health testing, you talk some more, and finally you decide on just the right boy for your "perfect" girl. Then you bite your nails wondering "is she - isn't she" until it's time for the ultrasound to confirm pregnancy. Then it's "wait time". Those babies won't come until they are ready! You wait and watch ...and towards the end, you hover..."is she starting?" Then you spend the next day or so apologizing to her as she progresses towards the miracle of birth..."I'm so sorry I put you through this!!!"
> 
> Then, one by one, contraction by contraction, the babies arrive. You pray everything will go right...I've been lucky so far and not lost any babies, or moms....but I do know breeders who have. It's SO sad.
> 
> ...


That was sweet to read.....and pretty much says it all.
I'm a total forum ditz Jeanne, but some of my puppy buyers are here and I get to keep up with them better if I'm on here. Now I'd really miss the forum if I couldn't get on here and one day when I grow up I'll learn how to use this and find posts I'm looking for! 
I'm still trying to find one to congratulate someone for a new human baby on the way and can't find the darn thread. :der:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I had a busy day yesterday with four of my six children her and 8 of my 13 grandchildren. We had a great visit, but too short as usual. The weather cut our visit short......
Anyway, it's great to see that Jeanne posted here! Welcome Jeanne and I loved your version of being a "mommy" to your litters. I am really looking forward to meeting you as well.....5 more days!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice to meet you Jeanne! Welcome to the forum. Your dwarfs are adorable. and I am not a breeder- but reading your very descriptive, emotional post I could absolutely feel what you feel. Glad you started posting. It will be nice to have you around!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Jeanne was a bit busy today....she gave 13 baths!! YIKES, I struggle with one!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome Jeanne:wave:
I'm glad you got to post alittle.I love your puppies:hug: Thanks for telling us about your breeding/feelings.That was very touching.I really loved reading that.It was heart warming!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Jeanne doesn't have her cam on today....I'm having withdrawals!! I miss seeing my little guy and all his brothers and sisters!! You'd think I'd be busy enough today to not notice....OK, I have been busy, but there is a lul in the activities and I thought I'd check on the babies.....drat! LOL Hope everyone is having a great Christmas!


----------

